# Field Arrow Setup?



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just wondering what types of arrow setups people shoot for field??
For indoors I typically shoot thick aluminums (X27 or 23s) fletched with 4" feathers (helical) and heavy points (150gr+).
For 3D I shoot a thick carbon arrow (CXLs or FBs) fletched with low profile vanes with light points (70-90gr). 
For hunting I shoot heavy weight forward fletched with Blazers. 
For field I am thinking of shooting some Lightspeeds but want opinions on point weight and fletching. 
I am not tied to the Lightspeeds though so feel free to offer arrow suggestions as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Lightspeeds and GT Ultralights have been used successfully in the past. They are a pretty good place to start but you will want to invest in G-uni bushings. 100gr CB points work well, heavier would perhaps perform a little better if it's windy where you are.
Any low-profile <2" fletch will work nicely. I like AAE PM2.0 myself but there are lots of decent options.

The next step-up would be a set of VAPs or similar diameter arrows.

-Grant


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Easton Carbon 1 with 120 grain points.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thx for the feedback everyone. 
Just put in my order for Easton Lightspeed 3Ds 400 fletched with x2 blazers and 100gr glue ins. 
Giddy up!


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Usually shoot CXL pro's with 140 gr points for 3d

Nano pro's or XRs with 120 points for field and FITA

Medallion pro's are also a good option for the budget minded.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

ACC has been my choice for several years.


----------



## str8shot426 (Jul 18, 2014)

Same here, acc 3-28 with 100 grain points.


----------

